# How Can I mine with 2 GPU separatedly



## Furrynewbie (Nov 30, 2021)

I have 2 rx5500xt graphics cards.I can mine when i put them together in the same motherboard.When i use one of them in another pc, only one worker appears on my mining pool though in bat file its working fine.

I'm using 2miners and checked my wallet adress if its the same on both.


----------



## dogwitch (Dec 16, 2021)

need mobo model


----------

